# Drop-in ramp



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I just got done making my new one, it's not really foldable, but it's pretty light, I guess. I can PM you some pics or whatever if you want.

You have a link for those ramps you can buy, though?


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

That looks sick, here is the link....
Heine Snow Tools - Snowboarding winch, rake, shovel, rail funboxes and mailboxes including snowboarding rack for snowmobile snowboard rack with drop in ramps and skidoo xp vents


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

These are really popular in snowboard vids. These exact ramps are in a few vids this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

ya the heine tools ones are sick but are hella expensive, with those materials u could make one urself for around $100 or less


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

ya some pics would be sweet man thx, im tryin 2 juss make one of these so my friends and I can shred b4 the season slips away


----------

